# Hello everybody :) another user from Sweden



## Tpulse (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi there everybody,
I'm Pekka who's living in the north side of Sweden. My first break into music industry came at the year 2002 with 2 tracks which were released on a complication album called "A trip in trance" which were released in the US and Europe....that's old news..anyway i still do produce some music 

/Pekka


----------



## Gunvor (Nov 5, 2015)

Välkommen =)


----------



## Resoded (Nov 5, 2015)

Välkommen!


----------



## Wibben (Nov 5, 2015)

Välkommen, Pekka!


----------



## tokatila (Nov 5, 2015)

With Finnish parent(s) I assume. 

Welcome!


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 5, 2015)

C'mon Pekka, you are Finnish really. And we all _know _Finland is sooooo much better than Sweden, right?


----------



## Tpulse (Nov 5, 2015)

Man tackar My parents are finnish, so i guess i'm also finnish..but i'm born in Sweden and lived here since i was born. 
Sweden is good and Finland also, simple as that


----------



## Tpulse (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## MrVoice (Nov 5, 2015)

Välkommen Pekka


----------



## Gunvor (Nov 29, 2015)

Välkommen


----------



## Anders Wall (Nov 29, 2015)

Välkommen!
/Anders


----------



## Lassi Tani (Nov 29, 2015)

Välkommen!


----------

